# CC and CCC merger news



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's due to be announced this morning at a joint press conference. 

They two clubs have long been in competition, but they have decided to join forces to make it easier and cheaper for people to find a site. They will be announcing site alterations to include special smaller motorhome pitches (these will be called motorvan pitches at the former CC sites) which will also be cheaper than standard caravan pitches, but will not have space for cars alongside. All sites will also have new motorhome service points, where you can actually empty your grey water directly in to a gully. Motorhomes who wild camp will also be able to stop off and dump their waste and fill up for a small fee at all sites. 
The old CC sites will also start taking deposits for sites from today, and to stop the 12 noon dash for pitches, these will be allocated if necessary to make best use of the capacity. Members will also be able to arrive after 8pm if they actually work and cannot arrive by then - but they must advise the site manager their arrival time. 

members will be asked in a poll for a suitable name for the new club; any suggestions?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

yeah right
nice try though 
I suppose the new mass booking day will be 01/04/2015


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

How about calling it the Liar Of Pol Club.

Nice try though,more plausible than Hymer going bust.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

8O 

If only! :lol: :lol: 


Chris


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Very amusing - almost had me believing for the first couple of nano-seconds when I began reading your note. :lol: 

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we can but dream :wink: 

I was think of the Motorhome Caravan and Camping club, but somebody else uses those initials :roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I think I'll wait for the correction just after 12 noon. :lol: 

Colin


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Two clubs one membership fee,

Yeh right :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see, another saving! :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The present CC members would cold shoulder the CCC riffraff and the CCC members would chin the snotty CC Wardens.  

It would never work. :?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Et le poisson est pour Monsieur Michel de Bognor......

Gardez le bien s'ii vous plais, c'est tres importante pour le procahin ans.

A bientot......


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Mind you they may have to merge if they keep losing members.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like it fell through at the last minute :roll: 

Any suggestions for names for a combined organisation? 




And slogans?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bognormike said:


> looks like it fell through at the last minute :roll:
> 
> Any suggestions for names for a combined organisation?
> 
> And slogans?


Obviously the CC ...... Conned Club.

Slogan ....... Hello sucker.

:lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Campers United? 

join us and feel a member 8)


----------

